# Valentine's treats



## philso (Feb 10, 2010)

what kinds of things are you making for your valentine sweetie?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 10, 2010)

Just coming back from vacation and now on the diet merry-go-round.  Saturday dinner will be a treat.  

I will be grilling (have to shovel out the grill) a very nice looking porterhouse steak I bought the other day.  We will have that with a baked potato and asparagus.  We'll probably have wine with dinner and skip dessert.


----------



## luvs (Feb 10, 2010)

jake ordered a valentines meal-deal from the 'iggle-
2 8-oz. steaks & 2 lobster tails. $12/pound.


----------

